# Phrag schlimii & Phrag Carol Kanzer side by side



## Gilda (Aug 19, 2008)

Very similar in plant size...both are cutie patooties !!:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice flowers and plants Great job Gilda!! I'm inline for a pc of one of the HOS member's schlimii. I hope I don't kill it.


----------



## Gilda (Aug 19, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Very nice flowers and plants Great job Gilda!! I'm inline for a pc of one of the HOS member's schlimii. I hope I don't kill it.



Thanks ! schlimii is much easier for me to grow than Miss Carol. Although ,Carol hasn't missed a beat blooming after a good size piece was removed for a trip to MI.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 19, 2008)

So if I'm a plant beater I can force them into submission to do good?:evil:


----------



## Gilda (Aug 19, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> So if I'm a plant beater I can force them into submission to do good?:evil:



Oh yes, beat the pieces off and send them to TN !!oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 19, 2008)

Gilda said:


> Oh yes, beat the pieces off and send them to TN !!oke:


OK I'll try but it never worked with the X wife!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 19, 2008)

Cute cute cute! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2008)

Interesting comparison, Gilda. Your schlimii is indeed very sweet. It's nice to know my new Carol will not become a monster! She certainly takes after her mother. Interesting, also, that the schlimii spike is taller than Carol's.


----------



## Gilda (Aug 20, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting comparison, Gilda. Your schlimii is indeed very sweet. It's nice to know my new Carol will not become a monster! She certainly takes after her mother. Interesting, also, that the schlimii spike is taller than Carol's.



Dot, The spikes are approx. the same height..Carol went into a smaller pot and it is not sitting as high as the schlimii. Here is a closeup of the schlimii taken with my better camera a couple of years ago...that camera has sinced quit working properly...:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2008)

Gilda said:


> . Here is a closeup of the schlimii taken with my better camera a couple of years ago...that camera has sinced quit working properly...:sob:



So that's why I got the camera! 
Yay schlimii hybrids! 
BTW, Phrag Carol Kanzer = schlimii x pearcei; and it *can* get to be a monster!


----------



## swamprad (Aug 20, 2008)

I like them both!


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Aug 20, 2008)

WOW :drool:

I'm gettin' a schlimii, love it!

Thanks for posting the close up


----------



## Gilda (Aug 20, 2008)

NYEric said:


> So that's why I got the camera!
> Yay schlimii hybrids!
> BTW, Phrag Carol Kanzer = schlimii x pearcei; and it *can* get to be a monster!



Eric, A camera is only good ,if the person behind it knows how to take pics ! !oke:
My Carol might get to be a "monster" in diameter, with lots of spikes(keeping fingers x'd) but not in height...she is very petite !


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2008)

I know how to take photos, I'm just equipment [camera] strapped!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 20, 2008)

That schlimii is so cute, and fuzzy. Have you ever had it judged? It should be, I think.


----------



## Gilda (Aug 20, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> That schlimii is so cute, and fuzzy. Have you ever had it judged? It should be, I think.



No judging...not into that anymore. Your all's nice comments are all I need !!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 21, 2008)

Gilda said:


> No judging...not into that anymore. Your all's nice comments are all I need !!



:clap: KUDOS!!! Don't get me wrong, I would love to show a plant that was worthy of being awarded but most are for our enjoyment & sharing with others! And it is as cute as a dickens!


----------



## Elena (Aug 21, 2008)

They are both really nice!


----------

